# Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen



## nico1985 (12. Sep. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein 420 l Aquarium, welches ich jetzt neu einrichten möchte.
Am liebsten mit meiner Koi-Nachzucht, allerdings möchte meine Frau es lieber __ Barsche bestücken!

Jetzt meine Frage: Würden die Koi sich mit den Barschen verstehen?

Und rupfen die Fische dann die ganzen Pflanzen raus! Oder sollte man lieber Küntsliche Pflanzen und Steine rein tun!

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht? 

gruß nico


----------



## zAiMoN (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hallo , 

Die Frage hört sich so an als hättest du keine bis sehr wenig Ahnung von Fischen ,

Mal davon abgesehen das __ Barsche __ Raubfische sind und Koi (Karpfen) Friedfische , 
wollt ihr bestimmt keine Flußbarsche ins Aquarium setzen oder? doch eher eine Art Aquariumbarsche
denke mal nicht das die sich verstehen 

soll jetzt keine Kritik sein wie andere das hier handhaben , soll nur ein gut gemeinter Hinweis sein auf diese Frage  also nicht angepisst sein ..


----------



## Butterfly (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hallo Nico!!

Man kann keine __ Raubfische mit Friedfische zusammen setzten, da der Koi ein Planzen und Kleintier Fresser ist (Karpfen). __ Barsche hingegen, sind Raubfische die würden kein grünzeugs anrühren, stattdessen eher die Flossen der kleinen Koi.
Also, entweder oder.
Buttel lieber noch einen Teich im Garten, dass wäre für deine Frau bestimmt ein Kompromiss.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## nico1985 (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Bisher hatten wir im Aquarium Regenbogenfische so ca. 5 Jahre. Mit Barschen habe ich mich noch nie weiter beschäftigt, deswegen meine Frage.
Die Koi haben bei mir ja noch viele andere Möglichkeiten...wäre nur schön gewesen sie im Wohnzimmer beim Aufwachsen zu beobachten ;-)


----------



## zAiMoN (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Ahso, 
dann richte deiner Frau doch ein Aquarium mit Barschen ein min.200l denk ich..
und du richtest dir das Große mit den kleinen Nachzuchten ein , 
wenns finanziell machbar ist , 
denk mal die __ Barsche brauchen eher eine Kompletteinrichtung als die kleinen Nachzuchten 
- die brauchen wohl eher nur einen Boden zum gründeln und einen funktionierenden Filter


----------



## Garfield (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hi,

erst müsste man mal definieren, was ihr unter __ Barsche versteht.
Du sprichst von Regenbogenfischen , ich gehe mal davon aus dass ihr dann ein geheiztes Aquarium einrichtet, um tropische Fische zu pflegen.
Dann sind da in jedem Fall keine Barsche gefragt, sondern Buntbarsche ( ist was ganz anderes ).
Die gibt es nun in Grössen von ~3cm bis ~50cm ( vielleicht noch mehr ) wobei letztere sicher nicht für dein Aquarium in Frage kommen.
Und alle Arten sind auch nicht räuberisch und brauchen nicht unbedingt Boden zum gründeln.
Das man die aber zusammen mit Kois pflegt habe ich noch nicht gehört.
Allerdings ist so ein schönes Buntbarschbecken auch was ganz tolles.

Solltet ihr eher an so'ner Art Flussbarsch interessiert sein, denke ich auch dass das Aquarium zu klein ist, aber mit denen kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Totto (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Moin moin,
also Buntbarsche (Malawi oder Tanganikasee) zusammen mit kleinen Koi wird nicht funktionieren. Ich empfehle ein mindestens 300 ltr. Becken mit Mbunas (bunte nicht zu gross werdende Malawi-__ Barsche, für Anfänger die beste Lösung!) und die kleinen Koi in das 420Ltr. Becken, wenn es nicht zu viele sind. Alles Andere würde für mich keinen Sinn machen.
L.G.
Torsten


----------



## Garfield (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hallo,



> Alles Andere würde für mich keinen Sinn machen


Entschuldige wenn ich das so sage, aber du hast eine sehr eingeschränkte Sicht.


> Buntbarsche (Malawi oder Tanganikasee)


Es gibt noch Hunderte andere Buntbarsche, die nicht aus Afrika kommen.
Grundsätzlich hast du Recht, nur warum willst du den Nico ( und seine Frau ) gleich auf Malawis beschränken, da schliesst du viele tolle Buntbarsche aus andere Gegenden aus.
Und da ich auch vorbelastet bin, sage ich mal , alles andere als süd- oder mittelamerikanische Buntbarsche macht für mich keinen Sinn. 
Aber ich glaube die Diskussion ist hier fehl am Platze.

Lassen wir doch den Nico entscheiden was er mag.


----------



## Totto (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hallo Jeannot,



> Entschuldige wenn ich das so sage, aber du hast eine sehr eingeschränkte Sicht.



Ich wollte nur einen gut gemeinten Tipp geben, da ich mehr als 30ig Jahre Erfahrung in der Aquaristik, speziell im Bereich Buntbarsche habe. Mit einer eingeschränkten Sicht hat das meiner Meinung nach gar nichts zu tun! 
Ich denke das man , wenn hier um Hilfe gebeten wird, dieses auch tun sollte. Und hier nicht andere für Ihre Ratschläge kritisiert werden sollten. Der Bereich der Aquaristik ist so vielfältig, dass da ein gut gemeinter Rat äusserst hilfreich ist. Sehr schnell ist sonst viel Geld verloren und die Trauer gross!!
Also nochmal, ich möchte hier nur helfen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Garfield (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hallo Totto,

Ich möchte mich entschuldigen , wenn das so falsch rübergekommen ist.
Ich wollte dich in keinem Fall kritisieren, sondern mir schien es nur dass du eine Vorliebe für Afrikaner hast, so wie ich eine für Amerikaner habe. 
Und da ich nicht einsehe, warum Nico sich auf Malawis beschränken sollte, kam eben mein Kommentar. 
Im Übrigen habe ich dir doch grundsätzlich Recht gegeben.


----------



## nico1985 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Moin kein Stress hier!!!! . Aber danke euch allen! Meine Frau hätte gerne Zitronen Buntbarsche und Blaue Malawibuntbarsche! Der Blaue Malawibuntbarsch soll ja gegenüber Artgenossen und auch anderen Fischen sehr aggressiv sein! Also dann den Lieber nicht! Wir würden dann ja auch nur liebe Buntbarsche nehmen!

gruß nico


----------



## Totto (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Moin nico,

gibt keinen Stress, ist doch alles ok, . Ich würde Dir raten entweder nur Amerikanische oder nur Afrikanische Buntbarsche zu vergesellschaften (Artenbecken), ist halt eine Geschmackssache. Wobei man die jeweils bevorzugte Wasserqualität nicht ausser acht lassen sollte (weich/hartes Wasser). Gib mal bei Google Mbuna ein und schaut euch die Vielfalt an, die Malawi`s bevorzugen z.B. etwas härteres Wasser, für den Einsteiger etwas leichter, als z.B. ein Diskusbecken..
L.G.
Torsten


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*



> denk mal die __ Barsche brauchen eher eine Kompletteinrichtung als die kleinen Nachzuchten
> - die brauchen wohl eher nur einen Boden zum gründeln und einen funktionierenden Filter





Garfield schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> erst müsste man mal definieren, was ihr unter Barsche versteht.
> Du sprichst von Regenbogenfischen , ich gehe mal davon aus dass ihr dann ein geheiztes Aquarium einrichtet, um tropische Fische zu pflegen.
> ...




das mit dem gründeln war nicht auf die Barsche bezogen , es ging um die Nachzuchten


----------



## Garfield (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hi,

da ja nun niemand dir vorschreiben will , welche Fische du pflegen solltest, schlage ich vor , du setzt dich mit deiner Regierung vor den PC, und ihr seht euch in Ruhe an was es so gibt.
Das geht zb hier: 
http://www.aquariumguide.de/buntbarsche.htm
oder 
http://www.hippocampus-bildarchiv.de/db/de/62/2/0/0/list.htm
oder hier:
http://www.dcg-online.de/noframes/files/diaGeografisch.html

Das Heraussuchen und Infosuchen ist für mich jedenfalls Teil des Hobbys , und macht auch nach 35Jahren immer noch Spass.
Und wenn du was gefunden hast, was euch gefallen könnte, kannst du ja noch mal nach Erfahrungen fragen.


----------



## goldfisch (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hallo Nico,
am Kap sind in Flüssen, in denen Messingmaulbrüter leben auch Karpfen eingeschleppt. Die Karpfen werden unter den Bedingungen aber recht schnell abwachsen. 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## nico1985 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

...mmh dann muss ich mir wohl was überlegen 

Also eigentlich wollte ich wenn mit einer kleinen...pflegeleichten Art von Buntbarschen anfangen, so dass man wieder Freude am Betrachten des Aquariums hat (so ein unbewohntes Becken ist überhaupt nicht schön anzusehen  )

Meine Idee war über den Winter die Koi-Nachzucht (also nur ein paar hübsche von den vielen) mit in das Aquarium zu setzten. Nur wenn die sich dann gegenseitig anknabbern, beißen, auffressen etc. hat das natürlich wenig Sinn! Ich hatte nur gedacht es gäbe vielleicht ein paar Arten von Buntbarschen, die vielleicht nicht so räuberisch (aggressiv) sind und zu anderen Fischarten eine soziale Einstellung haben


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hallo Nico,

kannst es ja ausprobieren und deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen ,
hier kannst du nur Empfehlungen und gut gemeinte Ratschläge sowie Erfahrungen bekommen

wenn es weniger gefräßige __ Barsche geben würde... würde aber doch die Wassertemperatur auch noch ne Rolle spielen oder? die Barsche wollen doch min. 25° haben , die Koi würden sicher damit klar kommen aber dann gewöhn die kleinen mal von der Temperatur draussen an die warmen +20° denke mal bei dir im Teich ist es auch schon kälter geworden wie bei mir ..

ich mein wär ja interessant wenn das funktionieren würde, kanns mir nur schwer vorstellen deswegen rate ich dir zu einem reinen Nachzuchtenbecken also das 420l fassende , ist bestimmt sehr interessant die Fische bei der Entwicklung zu beobachten , vielleicht sogar interessanter als Buntbarsche?!!?


----------



## nico1985 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Das sehe ich genau so! Und man spart ja auch noch Strom, weil man ja nicht so dolle Heizen muss! Nur müssten wir dann wohl alles Künstliche Pflanzen nehmen, sonst happa happa und alle Pflanzen weg!

gruß nico


----------



## Garfield (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hi,

Wenn ich mich mal auf Nico's Aussage beziehe:


> Wir würden dann ja auch nur liebe Buntbarsche nehmen!


möchte ich kurz was hierzu sagen:


> wenn es weniger gefräßige __ Barsche geben würde... würde aber doch die Wassertemperatur auch noch ne Rolle spielen oder? die Barsche wollen doch min. 25° haben , die Koi würden sicher damit klar kommen aber dann gewöhn die kleinen mal von der Temperatur draussen an die warmen +20° denke mal bei dir im Teich ist es auch schon kälter geworden wie bei mir ..
> 
> ich mein wär ja interessant wenn das funktionieren würde, kanns mir nur schwer vorstellen deswegen rate ich dir zu einem reinen Nachzuchtenbecken also das 420l fassende , ist bestimmt sehr interessant die Fische bei der Entwicklung zu beobachten , vielleicht sogar interessanter als Buntbarsche?!!?


Es geht doch um Buntbarsche , und nicht Flussbarsche oder ähnliches ?

Es gibt sehr wohl "weniger gefrässige Buntbarsche" , wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass alle Buntbarsche gefrässig sind ?
Buntbarsche wollen auch nicht alle mind. 25° haben, ich habe im Moment welche ( Gymnogeophagus Meridionalis ) die brauchen sogar eine Winterruhe bei ~16°.
Es gibt eine Vielzahl an Buntbarschen die durchaus bei unter 25° sehr gut gepflegt werden können, in der geheizten Wohnung auch ohne Aquarienheizer.

Allerdings denke ich auch, dass du die Koi nicht mit den Buntbarschen mischen solltest.
Ich denke aber auch , dass ein Buntbarschbecken sehr viel interessanter ist als ein reines Koi-Aufzuchtbecken, was gibt es da schon zu sehen, ausser dass sie wachsen.

Wenn deine Frau (und du ) wirklich ein Buntbarschbecken haben möchte, wirst du vielleicht mehr Infos in einem reinen Aquarien-Forum finden, hat halt jedes seine Spezialität.


----------



## zAiMoN (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*



Garfield schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wenn ich mich mal auf Nico's Aussage beziehe:
> 
> ...



Von den Barschen ging ich nur aus das sie "gefräßig" sein könnten weil sie ja __ Barsche heissen..

und ich meinte nur die "Handelsüblichen" Aquarien Buntbarsche nicht irgendwelche speziellen Arten die Winterruhe halten 

__ Barsch hörte sich für mich so nach Raubfisch an deswegen...:?

Aber,
Die kleinen Nachzuchten zu beobachten ist bestimmt interessant weil man zusehen kann wie die Farben sich entwickeln und man ggf. selektieren muss 

und es sind deine eigenen Nachzuchten , die Buntbarsche müssten doch gekauft werden oder?


----------



## Garfield (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hallo,



> und es sind deine eigenen Nachzuchten , die Buntbarsche müssten doch gekauft werden oder?



Beantworted das die Frage ?


----------



## nico1985 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Ja richtig sind meine,die leben im moment ca. 10 Stück zwischen 3-10 cm in einer 500 liter Regentonne wo mit einer 15 Watt Pumpe immer frisches wasser reingepumpt wird. Die kleineren ca.50-80 stück zwischen 1-4 cm leben im einem 60 liter Aquarium im Filterhaus!

gruß nico


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*



Garfield schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Beantworted das die Frage ?



Ja ne is klar 

willste Nico welche abgeben?


----------



## Garfield (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hi Simon,

hatte wohl deine Antwort falsch verstanden, kann ja mal vorkommen.


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*



Garfield schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> hatte wohl deine Antwort falsch verstanden, kann ja mal vorkommen.



ja kein Problem


----------



## Christian und Frauke (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hallo Nico,
1.sehr gute Filterung(Koi Nachwuchs)und __ Barsche!!!!!
2.lesen,lesen,lesen,es giebt hunderte von Barschen und Buntbarschen und sicher auch Möglichkeiten das zu kombinieren(Temperatur,Wasserhärte,Beckeneinrichtung und und und)
3.vieles wurde hier schon gesagt aber was optimales werdet Ihr nur schwer ereichen
4.also wie gesagt nehmt Euch sehr viel Zeit um das beste für die Flossenträger zu erreichen


----------



## nicki 55 (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

hallo nico, 
unser nachbar hatte kois, goldfische und __ barsche im teich, damit er nicht soviel goldfischbrut im
teich .die barsche wurden größer und die kois schmeckten.außerdem bei vielen fischen die schwänze
angefressen die nicht schnell genug weg kamen
gruß nicki


----------



## nico1985 (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hallo, wir haben heute das Aquarium wieder eingerichtet und teils Teichwasser teils Frischwasser genommen! Sieht wieder richtig schön aus!  Hier mal ein bild!


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hey, ist das Bild von dem 420l AQ?
was haste denn da für einen Filter dran?


----------



## nico1985 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hi, ich habe ein Eheim Professional aussenfilter! Interval!!! 

Gruß nico


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Hi,

nen kleiner Tip wie man echte __ Barsche ganz leicht von Buntbarschen (die tropischen "Barsche" im Aquarium) unterscheiden kann.

Echte Barsche (__ Flußbarsch, Zingel, Streber, Schrätzer, __ Kaulbarsch, __ Zander, Wolgazander, Meerzander oder die nordamerikanischen Spindelbarsche) haben immer !!!! 2 Rückenflossen. Die erste hat harte spitze Flossenstrahlen, die hintere weiche Flossenstrahlen.

Buntbarsche haben nur eine Rückenflosse ohne spitze Flossenstrahlen

MfG Frank


----------



## nico1985 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Nachzucht zusammen mit Barschen*

Ja Danke, wir haben uns jetzt erstmal so geeinigt das die Koi über den Winter ins Aquarium kommen, und wenn es wieder schön draußen ist kommen sie raus! Und bis dahin machen wir uns ganz ganz schlau, welche Buntbarsche wir nehmen!

gruß nico


----------

